# Corpse under sofa for 10 years



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/7613090/Body-lay-undiscovered-under-sofa-for-10-years.html


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Learning disabilties? I think that may be putting it a bit too mildly.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow that is unreal. Just to think that council officers actually checked the premises and they didn't find anything? Wouldn't you think the smell and the lumpy cushions with the two armchairs piled up wouldn't give it away? DOH!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I can't imagine living with the smell of rotting person.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If they'd brought a dog along, this story would have ended differently.

Jokes aside, it's sad to think someone would live under those conditions out of fear. It must have been horrendous.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

yes I wired a house last year where the husband died and the wife left him on the sofa for 3 months and then she fell down the stairs and died they found her 2 week's later because the mail man couldnt get any more mail in the box so he looked in the window and saw her dead and the police found the guy's body or what was left of it ..now my friend lives there CREEPY!!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

How could you stand the smell? As much as I love my family I could never do that to them. I would want to make sure they had a decent burial out of love and respect for
them and I would expect them to do the same for me


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I've found a lot of things in my couch but never a body. Maybe I'm not digging deep enough.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> I've found a lot of things in my couch but never a body. Maybe I'm not digging deep enough.


Maybe you've got a prop in the making there Haunti.


----------

